# 2240 Not starting



## Poppop1246 (Feb 24, 2021)

I have acquired a John Deere 2240 and it has a few problems. The main problem is it won’t start. I installed a new fuel pump and a new fuel filter. Also, I’ve bleed the fuel lines all the way to the top of the injector pump. I can’t get fuel to the fuel lines to the injectors. I do get fuel going through the return line to fuel tank. I’ve checked to see if the lines going to the injectors are clear and I’ve checked to see if the mechanical fuel cut off is free and working. What do I need to do get fuel to the injectors?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum
How long has engine not run? Due to removal of most of the sulfur from diesel plus some diesel containing bio diesel parts inside inj pumps that set idle for extended period of time have a tendency for parts to stick. I'll suggest to put some fuel conditioner in fuel filter & bleed that up into inj pump. Does engine crankshaft spin over very fast when attempting to start it. If not I suggest to attempt to tow start tractor.


----------



## Poppop1246 (Feb 24, 2021)

It has setup for awhile. The engine does spin over fast enough to crank and it has been towed and it wouldn’t crank under towing. I will get some fuel conditioner and try that.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

We could use more info..
Did u buy it not running.??
How long has it sat before you noticed it not running.?
Does it have a CAV DPA pump or a RoosaMaster pump.??
If it’s either of the 2 pump, it’s likely that the metering valve is stuck in the shut off position..
There’s probably utube videos on both pumps on how to free a stuck mv..
If u can’t find anything, come back..


----------



## Poppop1246 (Feb 24, 2021)

thepumpguysc said:


> We could use more info..
> Did u buy it not running.??
> How long has it sat before you noticed it not running.?
> Does it have a CAV DPA pump or a RoosaMaster pump.??
> ...





thepumpguysc said:


> We could use more info..
> Did u buy it not running.??
> How long has it sat before you noticed it not running.?
> Does it have a CAV DPA pump or a RoosaMaster pump.??
> ...


----------



## Poppop1246 (Feb 24, 2021)

I didn’t actually buy the tractor, I sort of inherited it. It wasn’t running and it had sat up for awhile. It has a Roto Diesel injector pump and I think that is a CAV pump. 
I found the problem and it was exactly as you described. I got it freed and after freeing it and bleeding the pump it cranked right up. Now I just have to find a new gasket for the cover which I think won’t be a problem.

Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Your correct, they sell mini kits on eBay to reseal JUST the top cover for between 9.-12.00 w free shipping..
Just type CAV DPA TOP COVER GASKETS..
Happy to help.. & HAPPY TRACTORING..


----------

